# Беларусь > Гомельская область > Жлобин >  Карта Жлобина

## JAHolper



----------


## Mashulya

аааа))) я вижу свой дом)))

----------


## Vanya

а я свой не вижу  что впринципе и неудивительно, ведь его здесь нет 

*Mashulya*, хде хде?

----------


## Mashulya

> *Mashulya*, хде хде?


так я вам и показала)))

----------


## Vanya

ну вот так всегда 

зы название у клабища оч весёлое - молодёжное

----------


## natasha1986

Ой, классно! И я свой дом вижу!))

----------

